# MTA Metro North Railroad Diesels.



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 24, 2003)

How many FL9s are in service? And can I see the FL9s on the Wassaic Branch?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 24, 2003)

My best guess is that there are maybe 6 or 8 still left in service, but I'm really not sure. You should have asked someone while at the open house. They should have had that info.

As for where you can see one, it's hit or miss on any MN branch. I've seen them on the New Haven, the Danbury Branch, and the Hudson branch. I'm sure that from time to time they also wander over onto the Harlem line, which of course runs to Wassaic.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 27, 2003)

Where are the MTA Metro North Railroad GP9 Diesel now?


----------



## PennsyFan (Oct 27, 2003)

My weekend place is not too far from Dover Plains, and I take the train up a good deal - i.e. almost every week. I have never seen the shuttle train north from Brewster North not hauled by an FL9. If you've seen a Genesis unit on the branch, its leading one of the through trains from Grand Central. I think this is the only MNR branch on which this is still the case; I know the Danbury line has a Genesis unit on at least one of the shuttles now. Perhaps the Waterbury, New Canaan, or Poughkeepsie lines? I haven't ridden the shuttle on any of them recently.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 27, 2003)

Well I can't speak to Dover Plains as I don't frequent that area much.

I have however seen FL9's running on the New Haven line, I'm assuming that they went out the Danbury branch, since the Waterbury branch was out of action at that time. There were also a few FL9's sitting in the yard at Danbury when I was there at the beginning of this month.

Additionally I've seen FL9's running on the Hudson line earlier this month.

Ps. Just as an FYI, it's no longer Brewster North.  As of yesterday they renamed that station to Southeast.


----------



## PennsyFan (Oct 28, 2003)

The New Haven Line FL9s had to be from the Danbury Branch - the shuttle does a few runs a day in which it offers a change at Stamford rather than South Norwalk. The Waterbury shuttle, however, never runs west of Bridgeport as far as I know.

I've been away, so I haven't ridden the Harlem line recently. I'm glad they changed the name, although Brewster North _did_ follow the old Central naming tradition for engine change stations - i.e. North White Plains, or Harmon North (now Croton-Harmon). When they extended electrification north along the Harlem line, they closed the old station on the site of Brewster North, which was known as Southeast (the township in which both the village of Brewster and the station formerly known as Brewster North are located). It's good to know the MNRR planners remember that sort of thing.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Nov 9, 2003)

What kind of Diesels does the Waterbury line?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 9, 2003)

Either FL-9's or P32 AC-DM's, depending on what's handy.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Nov 15, 2003)

Where does the P32AC-DM's keep at night when is not runing?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 15, 2003)

They could be at any of the MN yards. Most likely they are left at whatever yard is nearest their last run.

There are yards in Poughkeepsie, Croton Harmon, Danbury, Waterbury, New Haven, Stamford, and Brewster.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 22, 2003)

When can I see the GP-35s and on what lines and where?


----------

